# building a repertoire



## rockiestring (Feb 16, 2006)

Im getting ready to go out this weekend and stock up on necessities needed for Qing a wide range of meats. What are some of the basic things that I should have in my repertoire of spices, rubs ect.
Give me some must haves. (dry mustard powder, season salt, ect.) 

Im clearing out a section in the cupboards just for smoking and I want to build a medicine cabinet so to speak for Qing. Whatever it is im smoking, if there is a particular seasoning or whatever it is, I want it on hand. 

Could you all help me stock this medicine cabinet for Qing, thank you all.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 17, 2006)

Rock, here's a good list of starters.

Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)
Brown Sugar (light and dark each have their place)
Kosher Salt (half as salty by volume as table salt so adjust qty's accordingly)
Celery Salt
Accent (msg)
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Chili powder
Sweet and hot Paprika's

I played with these and many other ingredients for over a year and also tried a vast number of commercially available rubs. I finally found a line of rubs that I like very much and just buy them now. On the rare occasion I want something a little different, I just add to the ready made what I want a little more of.
The brand I use is Cookshack, I got their Spicy Chicken rub and Rib Rub when I purchased one of their cookers. When I last ordered, I tried their new Brisket Rub and it is excellent as well. Their 5# containers are about $16 + shipping. Very reasonable when you start purchasing spices.

http://www.cookshack.com/shopping/st...e=1&cat=4&=SID


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are a few others you might add.

Cumin
Corriander
Lawry's Seasoning Salt
Old Bay (it's a seafood/poultry spice blend)
Cayene pepper powder (if you like it spicy)
Dried minced onion

This is all I can think of right off the top of my head.  I'm sure others will think of some more that they keep on hand.  Another great tip, if you decide to mix your own rubs.  Buy a sugar shaker, perferably tin, to store your mixes in.  I have one that I put double recipes of rub mix in and keep it in the cupbord.  Then it's always on hand whenever it need it.  Bed Bath and Beyond has some great containers that are magnetic and make for easy storing.  Here's the link:  http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...=-1&SKU=106907
The pic shows them sold as a set but I know at the store you can buy the containers seperatly for about a buck each.  I just hot glued a cheap magnetic strip to the inside of my cabinet to hold them or you can stick them to the side of your fridge.  They're absolutly wonderful for creating your own blends. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mdram (Feb 17, 2006)

i see you mentioned old.
its used alot as a crab/shrimp seasoning here in md.
but a great replacment with a better flavor is
JO spice.  a bit harder to find but well worth it.
http://www.jospices.com/


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you all so far. Im going to Cabellas today and get me some Qing necessities, meat thermometer, spices, ect. any other advice on some hardware that will benefit me please let me know. thank you all in advance.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 18, 2006)

Heavy welders type gloves for work around the firebox.
Insulated neoprene gloves for handling cooked meats.
A coal shovel and covered bucket or small metal trash can for disposing of coals and ash.
Charcoal chimney.
Small spray bottle from the beauty supply section at Wal-Mart.
Beer.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 19, 2006)

aw man i missed a cool post i could have been some help for, thats what i get for taking a break from the internet for a day or so. :cry:


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 19, 2006)

I would also add a no frills turkey fryer or at least a single burner propane camp stove for lighting chimneys for those that don't have a sidecar burner on their gas grill to use for this. It sure beats battling newspaper in a breeze and littering up the yard with those charred black bits of paper.

Buzz, just because rockie has already gone shopping this weekend, this will make an excellent thread for any beginner to reference a beginning list of equipment. If you have something to add, by all means do so.


----------

